# Kreisrunden Text ohne Kopfstand



## triloman (22. August 2007)

Hallo Leute,
ich soll ein Logo entwerfen und möchte einen kreisrunden Text erstellen, jedoch soll das Wort unten nicht auf dem Kopf stehen. Ich habe einen Pfad erstellt und das obere Wort fügt sich wie gewünscht am äußeren Rand des Kreispfades an, jedoch kann ich unten dann nur im Uhrzeigersinn weiterschreiben,so dass der Text verkehrt herum dargestellt wird. Jetzt hab ich eine Notlösung mit "Text verkrümmen" erstellt (s.Bild), aber nicht wirklich damit zufrieden, da der Text nun verzerrt erscheint. Hat jemand eine Lösung für mein Problem? Es muss doch möglich sein, den Text richtig herum am unteren kreispfad zu plazieren!

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar!


----------



## Alexander Groß (22. August 2007)

Kopiere den ersten Pfad und vergrößere ihn. Dann schreibe den unteren Text innen.

Kann es gerade nicht selber testen.


Alex


----------



## mreball (23. August 2007)

Das wurde zwar schon tausendwal davor gewarnt, aber Logos sollten besser mit einem Vektorgrafikprogramm erstellt werden.


----------



## Cherrywine (23. August 2007)

Hallo,

hier findest du ein Tutorial zu diesem Thema. 


LG
Cherrywine


----------



## blount (23. August 2007)

mreball hat gesagt.:


> Das wurde zwar schon tausendwal davor gewarnt,
> aber Logos sollten besser mit einem Vektorgrafikprogramm erstellt werden.



*Richtig!*
Allerdings hält Photoshop ja auch einige
Vektorfunktionalitäten bereit (Formebenen, Font).
Also könnte man z.B. ein Logo, wenn es richtig
angelegt wurde (vektorbasiert), von einer 100x100px
Vorlage ohne Verlust auf eine 10000x10000px Vorlage
hochskalieren. Ob das Sinn macht ist natürlich wieder
eine andere Frage.  


VG,
blount


----------



## mreball (23. August 2007)

Wetten, dass wir das Logo in "Verktoprgramme" unter "Logo vektorisieren" wiederfinden? Aber kein Problem, das ist nicht so kompliziert ;-) So und jetzt lasse ich "triloman" mal machen. Viel Erfolg.


----------



## triloman (23. August 2007)

Ich freue mich über eure raschen Antworten  Vielen Dank für die Tips, werde mich gleich heute Abend dransetzen...und berichte euch, ob es geklappt hat...


----------



## triloman (23. August 2007)

Hey Leute,
Es hat geklappt!  Danke nochmals...war noch etwas murks, weil das Skalieren der Schrift den Buchstabenabstand und die Größe verändert hat, aber mit etwas Geduld konnte ich es dann angleichen...


----------

